# XCopy to Remote Computer with username and password



## jtdenniston

I'm an administrator and need to copy over some schtasks.job to a remote computer. On some computers, it works fine...on the one's it doesn't work, I try to view files of that computer and have to enter my admin user/pass. How do I copy files through this? Also, why are some of the computers receiving these xcopies just fine?


----------



## TheOutcaste

If you have to enter your admin username/password, it means the account you are logged on with does not have permission to access the shares on that PC.

Either log on with your admin username/password to perform these tasks, or add permissions for the account you are using to those computers.
You may want to check the permission settings on the ones it does work with. It could be the PCs you can access are set up to allow Everyone access, which is generally not a good idea.


----------

